# Communal centipedes?



## Kevin_Davies (Jul 7, 2006)

Besides Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans are any other species of giant centipede communal? I have a pair of mutilans, the female has just laid eggs, I am interested in keeping more centipedes, and would like more communal species if there are any.


----------



## GATORGAR56K (Jul 28, 2006)

alipes sp. are supposedly communal, but ive never personally kept them


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (Jul 28, 2006)

I've kept three Lithobius in one tank together before, and they didn't bother each other, not exactly the most exciting centipedes either though, at least as terrarium animals, I'd love to have some S. s mutilans.


----------



## danread (Jul 28, 2006)

GATORGAR56K said:
			
		

> alipes sp. are supposedly communal, but ive never personally kept them


Although some people have had sucess with keeping _Alipes_ commually, i certainly didn't. I put four adults in the same encosure, and ended up with one fat pede abot a month later....


----------



## Greg Pelka (Jul 28, 2006)

I kept my pair of alipes sp. together by abouth half a year They were sleeping together 

@danread:
mayby You put some diferent species of Alipes sp. ? Or mayby specimens, my two were brother and sister.

Greg


----------



## Steven (Jul 28, 2006)

All centipedes can be kept together untill someone gets eaten,
simple fact  

i've had Sc.subsp.mutilans eating eachother while 3 Sc.gigantea living together for 3 months orso.

i keep all my centipedes seperated,... even Sc.subsp.mutilans.

But like Greg said,.. brothers and sisters tend to tolerate eachother for a longer time then strangers.


----------



## Kevin_Davies (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks for your replies.

I plan to keep many species of centipedes, if I get Alipes sp. I'll keep them seperatly, I keep my mutilans together, one adult pair in one tank, and 11 slightly smaller (10-12cm) ones in another large tank.


----------

